# Problem with filter intake sucking up fish



## pbradley0

I have a problem with fish getting stuck to my filter intake line. I've found two fish on two separate occasions dead and stuck to my filter. The first one was a perfectly healthy, large, black neon tetra and the second was just a regular neon tetra. I don't think they died and then the filter just happened to suck them up because both fish were doing perfectly fine the day before. My tank is a 55 gal with a Rena FilStar XP2 canister filter. Any ideas on how to keep fish from getting stuck?


----------



## Falina

i have read some posts saying that they have put pantyhose (i think this is tights? if not hopefully you know what it is because if its not tights then im at a loss?) over the intake to stop small fish getting sucked in

sorry about your fish


----------



## Trishfish

How long has your tank been set up and what are your water parameters? I have small neon tetras and they have no trouble at all. I can't imagine a healthy fish would get stuck onto the intake.


----------



## leifthebunny

Trishfish said:


> I have small neon tetras and they have no trouble at all. I can't imagine a healthy fish would get stuck onto the intake.


I watch my rudolph red-nose shrimp feed off the intake all the time and they are about the size of small neons.


----------



## Lupin

I can only presume the input flow is far too strong. A sponge will remedy your problem. Wrap it around the strainer. It is possible for healthy fish to get sucked in. I had experienced that before with my powerhead killing almost half of the tetras I kept 5 years ago.  I reused the powerhead again this time locking the strainer with a tube connecting the sponge. But that's because I used the Hydor Sponge Filter brand. 8)


----------



## englandbloke

i had this problem ages ago with small fish. in the end i just put the end under the gravel so they wouldnt get sucked up to the end. the water flow was still ok, wasnt as great as it was but it was still good enough and didnt realy have much choice.


----------



## Joan

I just had 2 rasboras, a neon tetra and the tail of a rasbora get sucked into or next to a whisper filter. I created a contraption that solved the problem. I took plastic needlepoint canvas (it is sold in any craft store), rolled it into a cylinder slighly wider than the filter tube, and then closed the canvas with rubberbands all the way up the canvas. I kept the canvas long. It runs from the top of the filter tube to the gravel at the bottom of the aquarium. I did this so fish won't swim up the canvas. So far, so good! This easy contraption has worked for me.[/quote]


----------



## Gump

A healthy tetra should have no problem not getting stuck to an intake. I have guppies in a tank with a FX5 and have never had a problem. When i was into breeding cichlids I used the foam pads from fluval canister filters and just wrapped them around the inktake and used some fishing line to tie it off. It didnt restrict the flow and the little fry didnt get sucked up.


----------



## FishGirl

I used an AquaClear sponge filter for a 30 gallon tank. I poked a hole in it and slid it over my intake. It kind of prefilters the water coming in but doesn't stress the motor of my filter like a stocking or a clogged piece of netting would/did.

I found a 1/2 inch neon still barely alive inside my filter when cleaning it. But the primary reason I got the sponge was because I lost three mystery snails (one the first time and two the second time) due to their squeezing their heads and foots into the intake, swelling and not being able to withdraw themselves. They were all dead when I found them.

The sponge works well. I only have to rinse it out as a part of my regular WCs.

I was thinking of doing the same on my fry tank, with a smaller sponge.


----------



## herefishy

+1 in using a sponge prefilter. It will restrict water flow though. So, it is a give and take solution.


----------



## FishGirl

I'm open to other options. I was thinking of modifying a plastic watering can diffuser to attach to my intake hose...

A larger surface with enough holes wouldn't allow the critters to get stuck/sucked in but always seem to clog up w/debris, especially in a planted tank.

Thoughts?


----------



## flypanam

I've only used those external hang-over-the-side power filters, but I used to always have this problem with neon tetras, especially during stressful break-in times. My solution was to buy a heater guard and instead of putting it around the heater, to put it around the intake tube of the filter. It easily fit around the intake tube, with much room to spare. It was good because it didn't obstruct the intake at all, and still kept even the smallest fish far enough away from the filter intake opening for them to not even be affected by the sucking. I'm not sure of the intake mechanism of canister filters, but if its anything like the intake tube of my power filters, it should work.

I think this is the exact heater guard I use:
http://www.thereefshop.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=20&products_id=303

I don't really see them around in pet stores that often any more, though. No idea why.[/img]


----------



## tetrapet

you can watch this tutorial


----------



## Kim

I used to put sponges over my filter intakes for my bettas- it worked great! Just choose your sponge carefully: if you are not looking to slow the filter's flow rate, choose a sponge with larger holes. In my case, I was looking to make the flow weaker since bettas are not good swimmers, so I used a more dense sponge.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Aquarium Pre-filters: Aquarium Technology Inc Filter-Max Pre-Filter


----------



## cpwebsite

Get a large aqua clear sponge (one designed for a 110g), and slip it over the intake. That simple.


However fish generally shouldn't get sucked up unless they are unhealthy.


----------

